# Where can I find API GL4 75/90 for my truck?



## scarymonster (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi guys new member here! I have a 1996 Hardbody XE 5 speed 2wd with almost 230k on it. She's very reliable and I want to keep it that way. I've built a spread sheet for all the stuff I want to replace on it but am having a bitch of a time finding the correct fluid for the transmission. I have no idea if the tranny fluid has ever been replaced, and haven't checked the level even. I know, I know. It does shift just fine by the way. I just want to put some brand new goo in there for peace of mind! But I screwed up my foot slipping on the floor and can't work on my ride for a few weeks. I can barely walk right now. BUT to the point...

I have been reading alot on the "proper" gear oil for my trans and have basically deduced that GL5 might not be the answer. The factory recommends GL4 but Lord! I can't find it anywhere! Can you help me out? Can I go with a good GL5 like Mobil 1 or Lucas? I've read that GL5 doesn't have the right additives for the softer metals (synchros) and I need to stick to GL4. If this is true what should I buy? Please help I'm a bit hung up here! Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you go with GL-5, make sure that it states it is "safe for yellow metals." If it says that, it'll be okay; if not, don't use it. There are several GL-4 options available, but they can be hard to find, as you stated. 

Redline MT-90 GL-4 synthetic gear oil is available in quarts and gallon jugs:

Red Line Synthetic Oil - Gear Oil for Manual Transmissions - MT-90 75W90 GL-4 Gear Oil

Amsoil makes a synthetic GL-4:

https://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-prod...-transmission-and-transaxle-gear-lube-75w-90/

Pennzoil #56076 Synthetic GL-4 gear oil:

PENNZOIL 56076 Gear Oil,Syn,32 oz.,75W90(GL4) - Newegg.com

CRC's Sta-Lube Multi-purpose hypoid gear oil is a conventional 85W90 GL-4 that will work fine in your Nissan and is sold on Amazon and some NAPA stores:






Amazon.com: Sta-Lube SL24239 API/GL-4 Multi-Purpose Hypoid Gear Oil - 1 gal: Automotive


----------



## scarymonster (Jan 11, 2016)

Awesome sauce! Thanx for the leads, I'll definitely be following up on these!


----------



## scarymonster (Jan 11, 2016)

Awsome! Thank you for the leads, I'll definitely be chasing these down!


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Nissan dealerships sell GL4, also, but if you are too lazy to go to the dealership you can have it shipped to your door:

Amazon.com: Nissan 999MP-MTF00NP Genuine Fluid 999MP-MTF00P 75W-85 Manual Transmission Fluid: Automotive


----------



## engine oil (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks! Good to know


___________
Engine Oil 
Synthetic Oil
ATF Transmission Fluid 
Hydraulic Fluid 
Gear Oil 
Grease 
Antifreeze


----------



## Ryanashby01 (Jun 23, 2020)

jp2code said:


> Nissan dealerships sell GL4, also, but if you are too lazy to go to the dealership you can have it shipped to your door:
> 
> Amazon.com: Nissan 999MP-MTF00NP Genuine Fluid 999MP-MTF00P 75W-85 Manual Transmission Fluid: Automotive


That’s not the right gear oil for his truck. That’s for the new 6 speed trans. Use redline like above stated


----------

